# Afghan 'Starbucks' proves a hit



## a_majoor (4 Jul 2006)

For people who think in terms of quagmires and unwinnable missions:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/5109336.stm



> *Afghan 'Starbucks' proves a hit*
> By Abdul Hai Kakar
> BBC News, Kandahar
> 
> ...


----------



## Cloud Cover (4 Jul 2006)

> Saifullah Habibi is a regular customer who has hardly missed a day since the coffee shop opened.
> 
> "You have no idea how happy I feel here," he says.
> 
> "By late evening, I find myself dreading the moment it will close for the night."



WTF is in the coffee? Crack?


----------



## Korus (4 Jul 2006)

Neato.. That's really.. neat. I just hope they don't have too many problems with night letters, or worse..


----------



## RowdyBowdy (4 Jul 2006)

How long until Starbucks sues for stealing their name?


----------



## Hot Lips (4 Jul 2006)

Indeed Rowdy Bowdy...

Have you ever peered into a Timmie's...looks like everyone is having a great time there for the most part too, lmao and to my knowledge we don't have crack in our Tim's   whiskey601

HL


----------



## Trinity (4 Jul 2006)

Just a matter of time before someone decides to suicide bomb it.

Anything close to popular western culture... is a target.

On that note, no need to worry about copyright once its gone.  :-[


----------



## Blunt Object (9 Jul 2006)

Hot Lips- I'm not so sure your right aboot there not being anything in the coffee around here, if I dont have Timmies once a day herre I get all itchy and flustered and can't propeily speek and stuff... :skull: lol


----------



## purple peguin (10 Jul 2006)

Tim Hortons coffee sucks! Your better off mixing some grinds n water together. Go with the real starbucks and you wont be let down.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (11 Jul 2006)

> WTF is in the coffee? Crack?



No, it's their free WiFi internet that has everyone coming back  ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Jul 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> qat   ;D



LOL!!!!!!

 :blotto:


----------

